# GA15DE turbo ideas



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I am seriously thinking of boosting my GA15DE

I am convinced that I want 170WHP at 7 psi so I was thinking of going with a td04hl 13g.

Everyone says I'm going to want more power and they are suggesting either a TD05 14g or 16g That will give me over 200-240 WHP with 14-15 psi of boost.

what do you'll think


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go with a garrett turbo which will bolt on manifolds that will bolt on your cyl head. and IIRC a 13g won't make that kinda power on a 1.5L motor...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I hear there is a bigger td04 I could use. I am starting to prefer the td05 though based on maps I saw.

I was also thinking [email protected] but people say that won't get me the HP I want either.

I think the reason mitsubishi turbos are recommended here instead of garrets is because the tuners here think that garret is old technology and you can get cheaper ball bearing mitsu turbos.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> I hear there is a bigger td04 I could use. I am starting to prefer the td05 though based on maps I saw.
> 
> I was also thinking [email protected] but people say that won't get me the HP I want either.
> 
> I think the reason mitsubishi turbos are recommended here instead of garrets is because the tuners here think that garret is old technology and you can get cheaper ball bearing mitsu turbos.


HEHE the newer Garrett stuff is head and shoulders aove the Mitsu. stuff. 170WHP on that small of a turbo will be hard out of the 1.5 especially on stock cams. 

What ind of flanges do the mitsu. turbo's use on the Turbine inlet/outlet and the Compressor inlet/oultet? If you cannot switch from one turbo tot he next then WHY would you want to use the mitsu. turbo's? The Garrett T25 and T28 use the same flanges all the way around (if you use the one's off of factory Nissan cars) and as such you could easily upgrade from the T25 to a T28 if you were so inclined.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Hell if you want to be able to put up good numbrs, the gt28rs garrett turbo can put up over 300whp IIRC.. spools around 2250rpms and full boost by 3k. Garrett owns mitsu.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW really. That sounds amazing.

How much for one of those gt28rs's


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> WOW really. That sounds amazing.
> 
> How much for one of those gt28rs's


they aren't cheap, i believ 800-1g...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> Hell if you want to be able to put up good numbrs, the gt28rs garrett turbo can put up over 300whp IIRC.. spools around 2250rpms and full boost by 3k. Garrett owns mitsu.


On my 1.6 I hit full boost around 4250-4500, but it does start spooling early, around 2000k.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Well im going to be using the tdo4 turbo, That is what i have now, If its not too good ill let you know.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

yes please let us know. the td04 spools really fast. It runs out of breath at approaching 8000rpm but nissan engines don't generally rev that high and I guess if you have the 14b the breathing potential is a bit better.

I'm going sit down and decide whethet to go t25 or td04

which t25 would be best to start with for a 7psi app. the 45 trim 55 trim 60 trim

I here the 60 trim which I think the guy said has a .48 a/r is a bit big for only 7psi.

what do you guys think?


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Im not to sure, The t25 is a really good turbo for the 1.6, that i know. But to know that the tdo4 spools fast and the sentras dosent reach 8000 rpm, Mine at least (7100) it Should really boost good at 7 psi, But im not going to put 7psi, First im going to test it with only 5. I know its low but i like to see some feedback first.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Im not to sure, The t25 is a really good turbo for the 1.6, that i know. But to know that the tdo4 spools fast and the sentras dosent reach 8000 rpm, Mine at least (7100) it Should really boost good at 7 psi, But im not going to put 7psi, First im going to test it with only 5. I know its low but i like to see some feedback first.


OK well what is the internal WG of the TDO4 set at? I mean it might be helpful to know that before you start boosting and saying your only going to run 5 PSI. 

Also there are several T25 variants as you pointed out. I personally think you guys are approaching this wrong. You SAY you only want this or that. But the reality is once the car is up and running withina few months (maybe weeks) you will want more. Yes those turbo's can run more boost but once you reach the limit and you want to upgrade, what then? Do you really want to re-do the entire setup? You just might have to do that with the Mitsu. turbo's. Whereas if you used the T25 off of a SR20DE-T then you could easily upgrade to the T28, GT28R, or even the GT28RS if you bought it with the right housings without having to re-do much of anything. 

PLEASE design the setup with the future in mind, good enough only leaves you re-doing things later down the road. 

My advice remains.. use a T25 from an SR20DET (has a.64 exhaust housing) and rock on. DO NOT use a T25 from a Mitsu. as they have proprietary flanges that again will require a new manifold flange if you choose to upgrade.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

If the turbo was pulled off a 4G63T or 6G78TT, then the WG is preset at about 14-16psi. I have seen a few 16G's spike 18psi on a VR-4. If you wanna save money on a turbo, go to the junkyard and look for a Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe. They come equipped with a T25. Most Turbo Coupe's engines blow or wiring catches fire before the turbo fails.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> If the turbo was pulled off a 4G63T or 6G78TT, then the WG is preset at about 14-16psi. I have seen a few 16G's spike 18psi on a VR-4. If you wanna save money on a turbo, go to the junkyard and look for a Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe. They come equipped with a T25. Most Turbo Coupe's engines blow or wiring catches fire before the turbo fails.


I thought they used .48 housing T3's?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Nope, my ex-boss got one for free ('87) that had only 30K in mint dcondition, but the main harness caught fire 10 years ago and it was stored. We tried to fix it, but decided to scrap it since he didn't want to pay me $500 to redo the harness. I highjacked the turbo off of it, a T25 (freebie!!). Man I wished I wouldn't have thrown the turbo away when I moved. It was in pristine condition.

SVO Mustaings used the T3 if i'm not mistaken, But he Thunderbirds seem to actually actaully more power, and used the stonger Borg-Warner World Class T5 transmission.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

well i'll take your advice and search for bb t25 and boost the ga15de to 5-7psi with safc and sr20de or 370cc bb turbo injectors. when i can afford the jwt ecu and a bigger maf i will increase boost ad contemplate changing turbo's


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> well i'll take your advice and search for bb t25 and boost the ga15de to 5-7psi with safc and sr20de or 370cc bb turbo injectors. when i can afford the jwt ecu and a bigger maf i will increase boost ad contemplate changing turbo's


Well the WG is factory set to 7 PSI so you need to work around that also. An no a boost controller CANNOT set the boost lower than what the factory WG is set at. 

What are you controlling the 370's with?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you are going to do the turbo set up, you are better of with the jwt ECU. it is more effective type of Tuning. You will have a greater chance of blowing up your motor if you dont have proper tune.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> if you are going to do the turbo set up, you are better of with the jwt ECU. it is more effective type of Tuning. You will have a greater chance of blowing up your motor if you dont have proper tune.


This is why I said I'd use JWT ecu when I decide that I want more than the factory 7psi of the turbo. 

The JWT ECU would be used to control the 370cc injectors, if I decide to run more than 7psi.

While I'm on 7psi I'd use the 270cc injectors from the sr20 and use the safc to control them.

Keep me posted with any problems you see with this. I like the advice you guys are giving so far.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

BTW I did some research and calculation and realised that I wouldn't be able to get more than maybe 150WHP at 7psi.

I think that would make the car a good daily driver. Definately by no stretch of the imagination the fastest. I'm guessing 15's on the quarter mile. But should make for could spirited driving on the country roads, and not too much of a gas guzzler in the city. 

Am I right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> BTW I did some research and calculation and realised that I wouldn't be able to get more than maybe 150WHP at 7psi.
> 
> I think that would make the car a good daily driver. Definately by no stretch of the imagination the fastest. I'm guessing 15's on the quarter mile. But should make for could spirited driving on the country roads, and not too much of a gas guzzler in the city.
> 
> Am I right?


Gonna have to try it and find out!


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Wes you are right, I have a tdo4 that why im using it, but if i had the turbo off the sr20de-t, Id surly choose that instead of the mitsu.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

OverTake said:


> Wes you are right, I have a tdo4 that why im using it, but if i had the turbo off the sr20de-t, Id surly choose that instead of the mitsu.


just on www.sr20forum.com you can get them dirt cheap than you can sell the mitsu turbo to get some money back. it will save you a good amount of money on the manifold.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 80s turbo t-birds were indeed T3's and not T25s.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey!
I saw a td04 stage 3 (Dont laugh but I dont know what it means )
It's got nissan flanges also.
to be exact the turbo model is TD04H-15G. Does this put any kind of performance?


I need to know because this has been making me think a lot!!

Jason


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hey!
> I saw a td04 stage 3 (Dont laugh but I dont know what it means )
> It's got nissan flanges also.
> to be exact the turbo model is TD04H-15G. Does this put any kind of performance?
> ...



That's a turbo from a 1st gen DSM.... It's good for approx. 300bhp on a good 4G63 with a few support mods. Not sure what it's capable of on several motors...... 

BTW chimmike, I pulled a T25 off of the Turbo Coupe, not a T3. I could clearly read the 'Garret T25' on it


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*Original Nissan Turbocharger maybe?*



shift_of_legend said:


> well i'll take your advice and search for bb t25 and boost the ga15de to 5-7psi with safc and sr20de or 370cc bb turbo injectors. when i can afford the jwt ecu and a bigger maf i will increase boost ad contemplate changing turbo's


Hi,

I am doing a custom turbo project on my GA15DE JDM Lucino and I am using a Nissan Ceramic bb 16 v turbo which is T3/T4 hybrid, came of the R32 skylines and the earlier sr20det (jdm spec) supposed to be good for upto 270bhp and is internally actuated at 12psi. Since it is original Nissan it fits, or if there are any issues T3 flanges are quite common things. Suggest using an Apexi pen type TT.

Injectors are 370cc Purple top densos and since I can't afford JWT reprogram yet I will make do with an HKS super afr and rolling tune using a dynotune AFM.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

How can a GA15DE reach 170HP with 7PSI??
Im running 10PSI on my E16S and im sure im not even near to 170HP.
I know its a E series, but its also a little bigger.


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*150-170 possible?*



dburone said:


> How can a GA15DE reach 170HP with 7PSI??
> Im running 10PSI on my E16S and im sure im not even near to 170HP.
> I know its a E series, but its also a little bigger.


I think the GA15DE which comes standard with like 100 bhp should be able to get around 150-170 with a 7psi turbo setup assuming the injectors, MAF, intercooler and exhaust system are done right. Also some sort of air/fuel controller will help a lot. Possibly you can't push so much horses due to your engine being carburated and is it Single cam?


----------

